# Unterfüttern oder nicht?



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mir folgende Spinncombo gekauft: Penn Overseas 2,7 Spin und Penn Batlle 3000, einfach eine tolle Verarbeitung von beidem:m. 
Als Hauptschnur habe ich die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red Braid in 0.17 270m und auf die Ersatzspule sollte die Spiderwirde XXX Super Mono 0,31 drauf.
Ich habe in vielen Threads gelesen, dass die geflochtete Schnur unterfüttert und mit der monofilen durch einen speziellen Knoten verbunden werden, damit diese nicht auf der Spule durchrutscht.
Jedoch gibt es auf der Battle 3000 Spule ein extra Gummiring, von dem ich mir denke, dass es speziell für die geflochtete Schnur ist, damit diese nicht durchrutscht. Kann ich einfach die Spidewire Code Red einfach auf die Hauptspule per hand aufspulen oder soll ich diese unterfüttern durch eine monofile? Ich wollte alle 270m aufspulen, da ich die Rute auch teilweise für das Grundangeln einsetzen wollte.

Meine andere Frage wäre, wie ich die Schnur am besten aufspulen soll und wie genau der Knoten geht, welcher die Hauptschnur mit der Spule verbindet?


Hoffe die Fragen sind einigermaßen verständlich|kopfkrat

Gruß
zenja


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

Du mußt Geflochtene nicht unterfüttern. Meist wird das gemacht, weil es kostengünstiger ist, als die ganze Spule vollzuknallen, und weil die zweite Hälfte der Schnur auf Deiner Rolle eh so gut wie nie das Tageslicht erblickt.
Hat Deine Spule keine Gummibeschichtung, hilft auch ein Stück doppelseitiges Klebeband auf dem Spulenkern gegen das Durchrutschen der Schnur.

Von Deinen 270m reichen Dir auch locker 135m auf Deiner Rolle. Es gibt fast keinen Fisch hier in unseren Breiten, der es schafft, Dir diese Schnurmenge gegen die Bremse von der Rolle zu ziehen. Solch eine Wurfweite erreicht man ebenfalls nicht.

Wenn Du mit Mono unterfüttern willst, geh folgendermaßen vor:

Miß am besten mit einer weiteren Person als Hilfe mal ab, wieviel Schnur Deine Rolle bei einer Kurbelumdrehung als Schnur aufnimmt. (Vielleicht stehts auch in der Beschreibung)
Jetzt ermittelst Du den Wert, wieviele Kurbelumdrehungen Du brauchst, um 135m auf die Spule zu bekommen.
Anschließend nimmst Du die Ersatzspule und spulst dort die 135m auf. Jetzt die Mono an die Geflochtene knoten und die Spule füllen.

Der erste Teil ist geschafft.

Jetzt nimmst Du Deine Hauptspule und spulst die Schnur von der Ersatzspule um.
Das Ergebnis ist eine perfekt gefüllte Spule, ohne etwas abschätzen zu müssen.

Fürs Grundangeln würde ich wegen der Abriebfestigkeit die Ersatzspule mit Mono nehmen.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

klebeband ist nicht immer das gelbe vom ei.
beim verkehrten ist ganz schnell mal die schnur versaut.
auch wenn man die spule mit geflochtener voll machen will ist die bessere variante so ca 10 windungen mono drunter und nichts rutscht mehr.

@ fisherman wieso ermitteln wieviel schnur pro kurbelumdrehung?
davon mal ab bei lehrer spule wird weniger schnur als bei voller pro kurbelumdrehung aufgespult.
es gibt alson keinen konstanten schnureinzug pro kurbelumdrehung.

antonio


----------



## fenmaus (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

_*Hallo,
ja für soviel Geld muß sie ja gut ausschauen,aber hast du sie auch in der Hand schon gehabt und sie auspropiert?
Fassungsvermögen nur 0,25iger 157m Mono.-Schnur|kopfkrat,dafür gibt es keine Frage für mich,da noch unter zu füttern.Außerdem wenn du deine Rolle in einen Fachgeschäft kaufst,dann hätte dir der Händler gleich mit der Machiene drauf gemacht oder???????
Außerdem heißt die Rolle: Penn Bettle 3000.
Petri Heil
*_


----------



## fenmaus (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

_*Halt habe was vergessen,geflochtene Schnur trägt anders auf als Mono.|kopfkrat*_


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> ja für soviel Geld muß sie ja gut ausschauen,aber hast du sie auch in der Hand schon gehabt und sie auspropiert?
> Fassungsvermögen nur 0,25iger 157m Mono.-Schnur|kopfkrat,dafür gibt es keine Frage für mich,da noch unter zu füttern.Außerdem wenn du deine Rolle in einen Fachgeschäft kaufst,dann hätte dir der Händler gleich mit der Machiene drauf gemacht oder???????
> Außerdem heißt die Rolle: Penn Bettle 3000.
> ...



ehm... habe mir die Schnur und Rolle online bei Bode gekauft!


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> klebeband ist nicht immer das gelbe vom ei.
> beim verkehrten ist ganz schnell mal die schnur versaut......
> 
> @ fisherman wieso ermitteln wieviel schnur pro kurbelumdrehung?
> ...


 
Zum 1.) -> mir eh egal, da ich immer mit Geflecht fülle und nicht umdrehe, sondern entsorge.
Aber 10 Windungen Mono gehen natürlich auch.
Für Elektriker gibt es eine Art Gummiband zum Isolieren, welches aufgrund seiner Reibung extrem "klebt". (keine Ahnung, wie das heißt) Das funktoniert auch ganz gut, wenn man es komplett um den Spulenkern "klebt".

Zum 2.) Irgendwie muß er ja halbwegs die Länge der geflochtenen bestimmen, die er abspulen will. Mit nem Zählgerät wäre es natürlich einfacher. Der Mehr- oder Wenigereinzug bei unterschiedlichem Füllgrad ist bei der geringen Menge eher zu vernachlässigen.

Wenn ich das so handhaben wollte, würde ich eh gleich zu einer 150 yds Spule greifen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

So kannst Du die Schur an die Spule knoten,
http://www.thw-rutenbau.de/knoten-Dateien/spulenknoten.jpg

unterfüttern ist in diesem Fall aus keinem Grund nötig.


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> ......_*Außerdem heißt die Rolle: Penn Bettle 3000.*_


 
..... sicher doch ......


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> ja für soviel Geld muß sie ja gut ausschauen,aber hast du sie auch in der Hand schon gehabt und sie auspropiert?
> Fassungsvermögen nur 0,25iger 157m Mono.-Schnur|kopfkrat,dafür gibt es keine Frage für mich,da noch unter zu füttern.Außerdem wenn du deine Rolle in einen Fachgeschäft kaufst,dann hätte dir der Händler gleich mit der Machiene drauf gemacht oder???????
> Außerdem heißt die Rolle: Penn Bettle 3000.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So kannst Du die Schur an die Spule knoten,
> http://www.thw-rutenbau.de/knoten-Dateien/spulenknoten.jpg
> 
> unterfüttern ist in diesem Fall aus keinem Grund nötig.



wenn er pech hat rutscht ihm das geflecht auf der spule durch wenn er nur anknotet.

antonio


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> ..... sicher doch ......


^^   lustig^^
da ist wohl jemand dem Englischen nicht mächtig....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn er pech hat rutscht ihm das geflecht auf der spule durch wenn er nur anknotet.
> 
> antonio



Warum? Zumindest meine Battle hat einen Gummiring an der Spule, 
der hält die Schnur da wo sie hin gehört.


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

Mono und Geflecht kannst Du mit diesem Knoten ganz gut verbinden.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

wenn das so ist mit dem gummiring, hab ich nix gesagt.#h#h

antonio


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

auf jeden fall unterfüttern:

1. wenn die geflochtene ganz raufpasst, dann bleibt noch etwas rand zur spule und es wirft sich schlecht

2. passt sie nicht rauf musst du vielleicht 50 meter abschneiden mit denen du nichts anfangen kannst => lieber die 135 variante + unterfüttern

3. passt perfekt, dann die Klebeband variante


wie bereits erwähnt reichen die 135 meter locker aus. wenn du die kombi auch in norge einsetzen willst, würde ich versuchen die 270 meter auf die spule zu bekommen.


Zum verbinden benutze ich den albrightknoten.


eine etwas langwierige prozedur ohne spulgerät aber eine sehr gute:


zuerst die geflochtene drauf (soviel wie du willst, also die 135 oder 270) dann mit mono verbinden und spule füllen sodass sie perfekt ist. zurückspulen, dann auf eine weitere rolle, und dann wieder zurück und die geflochtene ist vorne, und die rolle hat die optimale füllung.


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

erstmal danke für die beiden Links mit dem Knoten.
Ich werde, glaube ich ca.150m draufspulen und mit dem Spulenknoten am Gummiring der Penn Battle befestigen. Ich stimme _*Torsk_NI*_ zu, denn der Gummiring ist nicht umsonst da....

Gruß
zenja


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



zenja schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die beiden Links mit dem Knoten.
> Ich werde, glaube ich ca.150m draufspulen und mit dem Spulenknoten am Gummiring der Penn Battle befestigen. Ich stimme _*Torsk_NI*_ zu, denn der Gummiring ist nicht umsonst da....
> 
> Gruß
> zenja




und was ist mit dem rand bis zur spule, oder passen die 150 meter perfekt?


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

Hier hast noch nen paar Knoten mehr. Alle annimiert (anklicken)


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> und was ist mit dem rand bis zur spule, oder passen die 150 meter perfekt?



ist dies denn so wichtig?#c
Auf die Spule passen 150 drauf und es bleibt noch relativ viel Platz.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> würde ich versuchen die 270 meter auf die spule zu bekommen.



Das will ich sehen 

Auf die Battle passen 157m / 0.25mm Schnur. 

Die 17er Spiderwire hat einen realen Durchmesser von ca 0.23mm!
Was bedeutete auf die Rolle passen über den dicken Daumen 160Meter der geflochtenen Schnur.


Hau drauf das Zeug und gut ist. Die übrigen 110 Meter kommen 
dann beim nächsten mal drauf und werden dann von unten aufgefüllt.


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

wenn viel platz bleibt ist das schlecht, da der wiederstand beim werfen wächst. wenn du so etwas nicht weißt?, dann frag doch mal beim angelhändler deines vertrauens nach, ob er es dir drauf macht.


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen
> 
> Auf die Battle passen 157m / 0.25mm Schnur.
> 
> ...



:m guter Mann

aber auf der Verpackung steht 0.25 229m und 0.28 155m. Was stimmt jetzt ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



zenja schrieb:


> ist dies denn so wichtig?#c
> Auf die Spule passen 150 drauf und es bleibt noch relativ viel Platz.


 
Das ist eher suboptimal. Manche Spulen haben eine Markierung, die den optimalen Füllstand angeben.
Wenn nicht, dann bist Du mit 2mm bis zum Spuenrand sehr gut bedient.
Hast Du wesentlich mehr Platz bis zum Spulenrand, dann geht das entschieden zu Lasten der Wurfweite.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



zenja schrieb:


> :m guter Mann


Sag ich doch :m

230Meter ist quatsch, das passt ungefähr auf eine 5tsder aber nicht auf das kleine Ding.



Wenn Du Dir über den Winter noch einen Gefallen tun willst, 
dann fette die Carbobremsscheiben Deiner Rolle. Wie das geht
hab ich hier mal am Beispiel der Sargus in Bildern festgehalten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211632


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sag ich doch :m
> 
> 230Meter ist quatsch, das passt auf eine 5tsder aber nicht auf das kleine Ding.
> 
> ...


den Link hab ich mir schon in die Favoriten gepackt. Muss am WE mal ins Angelgeschäft fahren und dieses spezielle Fett kaufen.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



zenja schrieb:


> :m guter Mann
> 
> aber auf der Verpackung steht 0.25 229m und 0.28 155m. Was stimmt jetzt ?



bei der 3000er steht 157 m 0,25er drauf

antonio


----------



## zenja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> bei der 3000er steht 157 m 0,25er drauf
> 
> antonio


bei mir auf der Verpackung nicht. Werde morgen eben Foto machen und hochladen, falls Du es nicht glaubst!


zenja


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

Moin,

ich hab mir jetzt nciht alles durchgelsen aber was ich dazu sagen kann:
150 Meter Geflochtene würd ich einfach so draufknallen.
Sichern kannst du das einfach mit einem Klebeband(Tesa) oder du nimmst dir einen alten Fahrradschlauch und schnippelst dir ein kleines stück ab, welches du dann auf die Spule stülpst. Aber eigentlich reicht Tesa immer aus. Musst bloß drauf achten, dass du es auch richtig rum anklebst.
Wenn du unbedingt unterfüttern willst würde ich am besten billige Geflochtene verwenden, es sei denn du bist dir sicher, dass deine z.B. 100 Meter lange Geflochtene für deinen Angelzweck reicht.
Warum billige? Weil sie dir immer noch genügend Sicherheit gibt wenn sie mal zum Einsatz kommen sollte. Du kannst natürlich dann auch starke Mono nehmen allerdings wenn sie zu stark ist liegt die Schnur nicht mehr so schön und das verknoten ist auch sone Sache da würde ich dir den..(.. sorry mir fällt der Name des Knotens gerade nicht ein ... googeln hilft)...empfehlen.
Und wenn du wie gesagt nur deine z.B. 100 Meter Geflochtene brauchst kannst du auch einfach sonstige feine Mono verwenden, dass ist immer noch am billigsten.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen



PS.

Das Wichtigste ist eh WIE du sie aufspulst.
Wenn dus von Hand machst leg sie in einem Eimer mit Wasser und am besten noch ein feuchtes Tuch an den Rand, damit sie nicht aufraut. 
GANZ wichtig ist dann noch sie unter Druck aufzuspulen... das machst du indem die sie mit einem nassen Lappen etwas unter Spannung fest hälst und sie dann einfach durch deine Finger laufen lässt.
Und die Mono lässt du durch ein Telefonbuch laufen
So das weißt du vielleicht alles aber für andere kann es ja nciht schaden (=

mfg
Rikked


----------



## rotrunna (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*

@ricket:

warum telefonbuch? das hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## zenja (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> @ricket:
> 
> warum telefonbuch? das hab ich noch nie gehört


damit warscheinlich die Schnur unter Spannung gehalten wird um diese "optimal" aufzuspulen!



gruß
zenja


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unterfüttern oder nicht?*



zenja schrieb:


> damit warscheinlich die Schnur unter Spannung gehalten wird um diese "optimal" aufzuspulen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ganz genau!
Und das mit dem Drall ist Schwachsinn.
Wenn du das erste mal auswirfst hats du genau den gleichen Drall, also kann man auch gleich normal mit Angel und Rolle aufspulen.

#h


----------

